# استخدام مطرقة شميدت في التحقق من قيمة اجهاد الخرسانة



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اإخوة الأعزاء
السلام عليكم
يوجد بعض الجدل حول استخدام مطرقة شميدت في التحقق من الإجهاد الواقعي للعناصر الخرسانية التي تم بالفعل صبها في الطبيعة، فالبعض يعتبر أن هذا الاختبار اختبار لسطح الخرسانة فقط وليس للقلب .
فما هو رأيكم بهذا الخصوص ، هل هو اختبار فعال لتحديد قيمة إجهاد الخرسانة التي تم صبها في الطبيعة ، ولو بصفة مبدئية تساعد في اتخاذ قرار عملcore test ؟
ولكم وافر التحية .
شريف


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الكور تيست أدق طبعاً ولكن أغلى وقد يضر بالقطاعات خاصة الصغيرة
إختبار المطرقة يحتاج لفني خاص أو مهندس واع فمثلاً قد يجري الإختبار على جزء من السطح به زلط فقط فيعطي نتيجة كبيرة جداً لا تتصور وقد يستعمل المطرقة بشكل مائل وأيضاً خطأ وأيضا لها مسكة معينة البنت مثلاً لا تعرف تمسكها بدقة لأنها أضعف من الرجل فالنتائج تختلف حتى من شخص لشخص لكن من خلال ما درست أعتقد انه الإختبار مقبول ونتايجه جيدة للمشاريع العادية أو للخرسانات التقليدية


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أهلاً أخي شريف.. نعم هو سؤال يستحق المناقشة، نشكر الأخ بشر على رأيه، ونمتنى من الأساتذة الكرام مشاركتنا الموضوع والنقاش..
حقيقةً لا أعرف مدى منطقية القراءات الناتجة عن المطرقة البيتونية حيث أني لم أقارنها مع غيرها من الاختبارات، ولكن الأمر الذي متأكد منه هو أن هذا الاختبار مقبول ومعتمد في نقابة المهندسين في سوريا..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mannokr (15 أكتوبر 2008)

صدقنى انا استعملتو مرة واحدة بس للاسف انا بعتبر نفسى ما توفقت. لانه الضربات فى الغالب نتايجها غير متجانسة يعنى لو ضربت بين زلطتين تطلع النتيجة منخفضة ولو ضربت فى الزلطة مباشرة تحصل على نتيجة عالية. ولكن بالتاكيد هى تعطى احساس مبداى فقط بقوة الخرصانة وانا اعتقد انه من الضرورى عمل اختبار كور.


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (16 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الكور تيست أدق طبعاً ولكن أغلى وقد يضر بالقطاعات خاصة الصغيرة
> إختبار المطرقة يحتاج لفني خاص أو مهندس واع فمثلاً قد يجري الإختبار على جزء من السطح به زلط فقط فيعطي نتيجة كبيرة جداً لا تتصور وقد يستعمل المطرقة بشكل مائل وأيضاً خطأ وأيضا لها مسكة معينة البنت مثلاً لا تعرف تمسكها بدقة لأنها أضعف من الرجل فالنتائج تختلف حتى من شخص لشخص لكن من خلال ما درست أعتقد انه الإختبار مقبول ونتايجه جيدة للمشاريع العادية أو للخرسانات التقليدية


 اتفق مع المهندس بشر فى كلامه واحب ان اضيف راى فى هذا الصدد
وهو على المهندس الذى يقوم بعمل شيمتد هامر باخذ اكثر من قراءه وعليه بان يستبعد القراءات العاليه وهذا غالبا تكون عند زلطه او سيخ حديد ويتم اخذ متوسط القراءات وبعيدا عن القيم المستبعده كما ذكرنا سابقا
وتكون هذه القيمه المتوسطه دليل المهندس على قيمة اجهاد الخرسانه الموجوده بالموقع وطبعا لاتكون دقيقه 100% بل تصل دقتها الى 80% وهذا مااطبقه فى عملى
وارجو سماع اراء الاخوه الفاضل من المهندسين وشكرا


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (16 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الكور تيست أدق طبعاً ولكن أغلى وقد يضر بالقطاعات خاصة الصغيرة
> إختبار المطرقة يحتاج لفني خاص أو مهندس واع فمثلاً قد يجري الإختبار على جزء من السطح به زلط فقط فيعطي نتيجة كبيرة جداً لا تتصور وقد يستعمل المطرقة بشكل مائل وأيضاً خطأ وأيضا لها مسكة معينة البنت مثلاً لا تعرف تمسكها بدقة لأنها أضعف من الرجل فالنتائج تختلف حتى من شخص لشخص لكن من خلال ما درست أعتقد انه الإختبار مقبول ونتايجه جيدة للمشاريع العادية أو للخرسانات التقليدية



أخي الفاضل Bishr
السلام عليكم
سعيد جداً بمشاركتك ، ومتفق معك في الرأي ، وأحب أن أضيف أن جميع الاختبارات التي تجرى على الخرسانة سواء في المختبر أو في الموقع يجب أن يقوم بها فني مدرب ومؤهل تماماً لإجراء مثل هذه الاختبارات على اختلاف ظروف كل الاختبار ، كما يجب أن يكون على دراية شاملة بكل إجراءات وشروط الاختبار، ولذلك يجب التدقيق عند اعتماد مختبر لمشروع ما ، وهو إجراء هام لابد من اتخاذه في بداية كل مشروع.
وشكراً لك وللزملاء المشاركين بالموضوع.
شريف


----------



## إسلام علي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً م شريف
وأتفق مع أخي الكبير م عبد العزيز 
وأتذكر أنه عدد المحاولات 20 محاولة كل محاولة لها عدد طرقات في أماكن متعددة ويتم إستبعاد النتائج الكبيرة جداًَ والصغيرة جداً ثم عمل دراسة إحصائية بسيطة للخروج بالنتيجة النهائية والتي أيضاً لا نثق بها بدرجة تتعدي 80% (إن لم تخني الذاكرة)


----------



## ماجدان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اتفق مع المهندس بشر فى كلامه واحب ان اضيف راى فى هذا الصدد
> وهو على المهندس الذى يقوم بعمل شيمتد هامر باخذ اكثر من قراءه وعليه بان يستبعد القراءات العاليه وهذا غالبا تكون عند زلطه او سيخ حديد ويتم اخذ متوسط القراءات وبعيدا عن القيم المستبعده كما ذكرنا سابقا
> وتكون هذه القيمه المتوسطه دليل المهندس على قيمة اجهاد الخرسانه الموجوده بالموقع وطبعا لاتكون دقيقه 100% بل تصل دقتها الى 80% وهذا مااطبقه فى عملى
> وارجو سماع اراء الاخوه الفاضل من المهندسين وشكرا


 
انا مع الرأى كل الرأى للمهندس بشر والمهندس عبد العزيز الجمل 

فعلا صحيح كل ما ادلو به من أتقان الأختبار والتعامل مع النتائج 

وعن نفسى لا اجعل الخيار بين استخدام شميدت هامر أو الكور تست 

وإنما عندما اشك بمقاومة القطاع الخرسانى خصوصا بمنطقة ما اعتمدت مطرقة شميدت لأطمأن أو لتأهلنى إلى أختبار الكور تست 
ولا أبدا بالكور تست مباشرة نظرا لتكاليفه العاليه ورتينه الصعب وإنما أستخدمه عندما تعطينى المطرقه قيم متفاوته ومتضاربه على الإطلاق وتعطى نتائج تكون فى متوسطها غير مطابقه للشروط والمواصفات والقيم المطلوبه فعليا مع الزمن 

فضلا عن أختبارات التحميل الفعليه بالأحمال المقرره وفقا لمواصفات المشروع وبنود الكود المتبع


----------



## samersss (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بحسب معلوماتي
ان الشميدت همر يستخدم للمقارنه بين قوتين ( قوة اكبر او اصغر من الاخرى )
ولا يعطي قيمة المقاومة

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## ماجدان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

فليسمح لى الأخوه بأن أدلى ببعض القليل من ضئيل ما اعرف عن شمديت 

مطرقة شميدت 
تستخدم فى تعيين رقم الأرتداد 
حيث ان نظرية عملها تعتمد على قوة الأرتداد لكتله مرنه من سطح صلب تصطدم به 
وعنه يستخدم رقم الأرتداد هذا فى التعبير عن القيمه التقريبيه لمقاومة الضغط للخرسانه 

ومن مميزات مطرقة شميدت 
انها جهاز صغير يمكن حمله فى اليد - تعطى نتائج سريعه لمقاومة الضغط - سهل الاستعمال - رخيص التكلفه - سهولة معايرته 
فضلا عن انه لا يسبب تلفا للخرسانه فهو من الأختبارات الغير متلفه 

أما عن عمل الجهاز 
نحدد مساحه على القطاع الخرسانى المراد أختباره ولتكن فى حدود 30 * 30 سم 
ونضغط على زرار بالجهاز فتخرج رأس متحركه من فوهة المطرقه 
نضع المطرقه عموديه على السطح من جهة الرأس ونضغط الجهاز فتدخل الرأس إلى داخل المطرقه وقبل إتمام دخولها تمام داخل الجهاز ينفك الشاكوش ليحدث صدمه ويرتد الشاكوش بمقدار يتناسب مع صلادة السطح المراد اختباره محركا مؤشر يتحرك بدوره على مقياس لتعين قيمة الأرتداد 
ويكرر هذا الأختبار أكثر من مره للنقطه الواحده 
ويأخذ عدد من القراءات فى حدود 15 إلى 20 قراءه بحيث لا تقل المسافه بين كل قراءتين عن 2.5 سم 
يتم عمل كروكى للقطاع وتحديد النقط عليه مواقع الأختبار بمقياس رسم مناسب
ولكل نقطه نحسب متوسط أرقام الأرتداد وتحذف القراءات الشاذه وبحيث لا يزيد الفرق بين رقم الأرتداد والمتوسط عن 5 وحدات 
وتقريبا يعتبر رقم الأرتداد مقبولا إذا كان ثلثى القراءات لا تنحرف عن متوسطها بما يعادل 2.5 زائدا أو ناقص على ما أتذكر 
يتم تحويل رقم الأرتداد المتوسط الخاص بكل نقطه إلى مقاومة ضغط للخرسانه بأستخدام جدول معين 
ويتم حساب متوسط مقاومة النقاط كلها لتعبر عن مقاومة الضغط للقطاع الخرسانى 

وهناك أحتياطات هامه لابد من التأكد منها 
1 - معايرة الجهز قبل الأستخدام 
2 - السطح يكون خالى من التعشيش والمساميه 
3 - لا توضع رأس الجهاز على زلط أو حديد بالخرسانه 
4 - تزال المونه وطبقات البياض والدهان قبل أجراء الأختبار
5 - تنظيف السطح بحجر الكاربورندوم 
6 - فى حالة الخرسانه القديمه يتم إذالة السطح بعمق 1 سم تقريبا 
7 - يفضل أختبار الأسطح الرأسيه مثل الحوائط والاعمده وجوانب الكمرات والقواعد
8 - حالة الأسطح الأفقيه تزال الطبقه الضعيفه
9 - فى حالة الأعضاء النحيفه مثل الأسقف تأخذ أحتياطات خاصه حيث ان المرونه تؤثر على الأرتداد 
10 - الأسطح المبلله كما فى حمامات السباحه ودورات المياه تعطى نتائج أقل بحوالى 30%

هذا من ضئيل ما اعرف عن مثل هذا الأختبار إذ أنى لم اجريه إلا مره واحده من باب التأكد 

بينما يوجد أختبارات أخرى مثل 
ultrasonic puls velocity
core test
lasd test


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على المعلومات القيمة
مرفق ملف Pdf به معلومات عن الجهاز والاختبار أرجو أن يكون مفيداً


----------



## Abo Fares (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً م. سالدان وم. شريف على المعلومات المفيدة القيمة، بارك الله بكم..

تقبلوا تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً م. سالدان وم. شريف على المعلومات المفيدة القيمة، بارك الله بكم..
> 
> تقبلوا تحيـــــــــــاتي..



الأخوة الكرام
دون الدخول في تفاصيل مبدأ عمل هذه المطرقة وطريقة استخدامها يمكنني القول:
1- هذه الطريقة تستمعل لأخذ فكرة عامة عن مقاومة الخرسانة وعادة لا تستعمل وحدها وفي الغالب تستعمل بالتوازي مع أحهزة ultrasonic التي تعطي مؤشرات اضافية عن تجانس الخرسانة المفحوصة ضمن مجال معين في المنطقة المختبرة, ويجب ان تجرى اختبارات متعددة وفي مناطق متعددة من العنصر
2- في النهاية لاتستعمل النتائج التي يتم الحصول عليها باستعمال هذه الطريقة كاثبات للمقاومة الفعلية للخرسانة المفحوصة وانما لاعطاء مؤشرات فقط. ودقتها في احسن الأحوال لا تتجاوز 65% لذلك عند وجود شك في مقاومة أي جزء من المنشاة نتيجة فشل نتائج كسر المكعبات حسب المواصفات المعتمدة أو عدم وجود نتائج نظامية لكسر مكعبات "أو اسطوانات حسب الكود المتبع" لا تعتمد نتائج مطرقة شميدت كدليل لتحقيق المقاومة المطلوبة. لذلك اذا دققنا في المواصفات الخاصة لأي مشروع ذو أهمية لا نجد انها احد الطرق المقبولة للتحقق من مقاومة الخرسانة
ربما تقبل نتائجها في بعض الجهات وبعض الحالات الاستثنائية بسبب ظروف خاصة او عدم توفر امكانيات لاجراء الاختبارات المعتمدة الأخرى, باعتبارها أفضل من عدم الحصول على أية نتائج


----------



## ماجدان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> انا مع الرأى كل الرأى للمهندس بشر والمهندس عبد العزيز الجمل
> 
> فعلا صحيح كل ما ادلو به من أتقان الأختبار والتعامل مع النتائج
> 
> ...


 


حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> دون الدخول في تفاصيل مبدأ عمل هذه المطرقة وطريقة استخدامها يمكنني القول:
> 1- هذه الطريقة تستمعل لأخذ فكرة عامة عن مقاومة الخرسانة وعادة لا تستعمل وحدها وفي الغالب تستعمل بالتوازي مع أحهزة Ultrasonic التي تعطي مؤشرات اضافية عن تجانس الخرسانة المفحوصة ضمن مجال معين في المنطقة المختبرة, ويجب ان تجرى اختبارات متعددة وفي مناطق متعددة من العنصر
> 2- في النهاية لاتستعمل النتائج التي يتم الحصول عليها باستعمال هذه الطريقة كاثبات للمقاومة الفعلية للخرسانة المفحوصة وانما لاعطاء مؤشرات فقط. ودقتها في احسن الأحوال لا تتجاوز 65% لذلك عند وجود شك في مقاومة أي جزء من المنشاة نتيجة فشل نتائج كسر المكعبات حسب المواصفات المعتمدة أو عدم وجود نتائج نظامية لكسر مكعبات "أو اسطوانات حسب الكود المتبع" لا تعتمد نتائج مطرقة شميدت كدليل لتحقيق المقاومة المطلوبة. لذلك اذا دققنا في المواصفات الخاصة لأي مشروع ذو أهمية لا نجد انها احد الطرق المقبولة للتحقق من مقاومة الخرسانة
> ربما تقبل نتائجها في بعض الجهات وبعض الحالات الاستثنائية بسبب ظروف خاصة او عدم توفر امكانيات لاجراء الاختبارات المعتمدة الأخرى, باعتبارها أفضل من عدم الحصول على أية نتائج


 
ارى هذا مما يؤكد كلامى فى المشاركه أعلاه 
ومظبوط كلامك م. حسان


----------



## ماجدان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بند (8-9-4) الأختبارات الغير متلفه 
فى الحالات التى لا تفى فيها نتائج أختبارات الضغط بمتطلبات المقاومه أو فى حالة الشك فى مقاومة الخرسانه فى عنصر لا توجد لخرسانته نتائج أختبارات فإنه يمكن أستخدام الأختبارات غير المتلفه مثل مطرقة الأرتداد أو جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتيه أو أى جهاز آخر للأختبارات غير المتلفه وذلك للإسترشاد ويجب أن يأخذ فى الأعتبار جميع الأحتياطات الوارده فى مواصفات الأجهزه المستخدمه ومعايرتها بالأضافه إلى ما جاء فى الأختبارين (8-2) و (8-3) من دليل الأختبارات المعمليه لمواد الخرسانه 

كان ذلك نص الكود المصرى 203/2007 لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانيه


----------



## حسان2 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> بند (8-9-4) الأختبارات الغير متلفه
> فى الحالات التى لا تفى فيها نتائج أختبارات الضغط بمتطلبات المقاومه أو فى حالة الشك فى مقاومة الخرسانه فى عنصر لا توجد لخرسانته نتائج أختبارات فإنه يمكن أستخدام الأختبارات غير المتلفه مثل مطرقة الأرتداد أو جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتيه أو أى جهاز آخر للأختبارات غير المتلفه وذلك للإسترشاد ويجب أن يأخذ فى الأعتبار جميع الأحتياطات الوارده فى مواصفات الأجهزه المستخدمه ومعايرتها بالأضافه إلى ما جاء فى الأختبارين (8-2) و (8-3) من دليل الأختبارات المعمليه لمواد الخرسانه
> 
> كان ذلك نص الكود المصرى 203/2007 لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانيه



أخي الكريم سالدان
أتفق معك ومع ما جاء في الكود المصري أن نتائج اختبارات مثل "مطرقة الارتداد وجهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية" تعتبر *للاسترشاد*


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع .
أنا أستعمل مطرقة شميدت لاختبار الخرسانة و لكن عند مقارنة النتائج مع عينات مكعبية خرسانية تختبر بالمطرقة قبل كسرها على الضغط نجد اختلافا كبيرا بين نتائج كسر العينة و نتائج المطرقة و يكون استعمال المطرقة استرشاديا كمؤشر فقط و ليس دقيقا و كم من العينات التي فشلت في المطرقة و نجحت بالكور تست .


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً على المعلومات القيمة
> مرفق ملف Pdf به معلومات عن الجهاز والاختبار أرجو أن يكون مفيداً


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أشكركم جميعاً زملائي على هذا النقاش المفيد، بارك الله بكم..

وحبذا لو تمدونا بملفات توضيحية للاختبارات الأخرى كالملف المرفق بمشاركة م. شريف مصطفى ابراهيم جزاه الله خيراً..

تقبلوا تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مع رئي حسان2 ونحن لا ناخد بنتائجها الا في حالة نتيجه سلبة اي ادا اعظت نتائج سالبة نقوم بالكسر من دون عمل test كسر السطوانات و ادا كانت النتائج اجابية لا ياخد بها و الشك قائم حتى نعمل كسر اسطوانات و شكرا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا هو اختبار لسطح الخرسانة يعمق لايتجاوز3سم اي للكفر فقط وهو فحص غير دقيق وذلك لتاثر الاختبار بعدة عوامل ذكر الاخوة معضمها من رطوبة و مدى تكربن سطح الخرسانة و نوع الاسمن و الركام المستعمل و كذلك مدى استوائية ونعومة وجه الخرسانة و تشير مواصفات الا اي اس تي ام مثلا ان هذا الفحص يستخدم بالدرجة الاولى لمعرفة مدى تجانس الخرسانة وكذلك لاعطاء فكرة عن مقاومة الانضغاط ولا يستخدم لتحديد نجاح او فشل الخرسانة وهناك العديد من المعادلات لاحتساب مقاومة الانضغاط من نتائج فحص المطرقة وهي متباينة من بلد لاخر ولا يفضل استخدام الجداول المرافقة للجهاز لانها وضعت اعتمادا على خرسانة البلد المصنع للجهاز و انتم تعلمون ان الخرسانة تتغير صفاتها بتغير المواد الداخلة في تركيبها لذلك يفضل عمل معادلات خاصة بكل بلد او منطقة وذلك بصب مكعبات خرسانية حسب المواصفات و نجري عليها فحص المطرقة و كذلك فحص قوة كسر المكعبات و نرسم العلاقة بين الفحصين رقم الارتداد ومقاومة الانضغاط لنحصل على جدول او معادلة اكثر مصداقية


----------



## ماجدان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

a1h1m1e1d2000 قال:


> فعلا هو اختبار لسطح الخرسانة يعمق لايتجاوز3سم اي للكفر فقط وهو فحص غير دقيق وذلك لتاثر الاختبار بعدة عوامل ذكر الاخوة معضمها من رطوبة و مدى تكربن سطح الخرسانة و نوع الاسمن و الركام المستعمل و كذلك مدى استوائية ونعومة وجه الخرسانة و تشير مواصفات الا اي اس تي ام مثلا ان هذا الفحص يستخدم بالدرجة الاولى لمعرفة مدى تجانس الخرسانة وكذلك لاعطاء فكرة عن مقاومة الانضغاط ولا يستخدم لتحديد نجاح او فشل الخرسانة وهناك العديد من المعادلات لاحتساب مقاومة الانضغاط من نتائج فحص المطرقة وهي متباينة من بلد لاخر ولا يفضل استخدام الجداول المرافقة للجهاز لانها وضعت اعتمادا على خرسانة البلد المصنع للجهاز و انتم تعلمون ان الخرسانة تتغير صفاتها بتغير المواد الداخلة في تركيبها لذلك يفضل عمل معادلات خاصة بكل بلد او منطقة وذلك بصب مكعبات خرسانية حسب المواصفات و نجري عليها فحص المطرقة و كذلك فحص قوة كسر المكعبات و نرسم العلاقة بين الفحصين رقم الارتداد ومقاومة الانضغاط لنحصل على جدول او معادلة اكثر مصداقية


 
السلام عليكم 
الأخ المهندس والزميل الكريم 
الجداول مرفقه بالكودات المتبعه بالمنطقه 
ولا أعرف ما هى تلك الجداول المرفقه مع الجهاز 

يعنى الجداول المستخدمه تبعا لكود المنطقه مصممه للخرسانه المتبعه والمعتمده بالمنطقه


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأخ المهندس والزميل الكريم
> الجداول مرفقه بالكودات المتبعه بالمنطقه
> ولا أعرف ما هى تلك الجداول المرفقه مع الجهاز
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي سالدان.. 

ربما الجداول موجودة في الكود المصري ولكنها غير موجودة في كودات أخرى، أعتقد هي غير موجودة في الكود السوري وأرجو تصحيحي في حال لم أنتبه لها.. 
أما الجداول التي ذكرها الأخ a1h1m1e1d2000 هي الجداول المرسومة على المطرقة، ولكن لا أعرف حقيقةً إن كانت هذه المنحنيات صالحة فقط للبلد المصنع للجهاز؟؟ أرجو التأكد من ذلك..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## ماجدان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي سالدان..
> 
> ربما الجداول موجودة في الكود المصري ولكنها غير موجودة في كودات أخرى، أعتقد هي غير موجودة في الكود السوري وأرجو تصحيحي في حال لم أنتبه لها..
> أما الجداول التي ذكرها الأخ A1h1m1e1d2000 هي الجداول المرسومة على المطرقة، ولكن لا أعرف حقيقةً إن كانت هذه المنحنيات صالحة فقط للبلد المصنع للجهاز؟؟ أرجو التأكد من ذلك..
> ...


 
مرحبا م. أبو الحلول 
والله متأسف عن سوء الفهم .......
وايضا أنا لا أعرف شىء عن الجداول المرسومه على الجهاز


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أكتوبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> مرحبا م. أبو الحلول
> والله متأسف عن سوء الفهم .......
> وايضا أنا لا أعرف شىء عن الجداول المرسومه على الجهاز


 
أهلاً أخي سالدان.. 
لا تقول سوء فهم، بس قول لم أستوعب النقطة جيداً  .. ماشاء الله عليك..

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## ماجدان (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي سالدان..
> لا تقول سوء فهم، بس قول لم أستوعب النقطة جيداً  .. ماشاء الله عليك..
> 
> مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


 
أوك علم وينفذ وشكرا لك


----------



## بسام.م.ب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

a1h1m1e1d2000 قال:


> فعلا هو اختبار لسطح الخرسانة يعمق لايتجاوز3سم اي للكفر فقط وهو فحص غير دقيق وذلك لتاثر الاختبار بعدة عوامل ذكر الاخوة معضمها من رطوبة و مدى تكربن سطح الخرسانة و نوع الاسمن و الركام المستعمل و كذلك مدى استوائية ونعومة وجه الخرسانة و تشير مواصفات الا اي اس تي ام مثلا ان هذا الفحص يستخدم بالدرجة الاولى لمعرفة مدى تجانس الخرسانة وكذلك لاعطاء فكرة عن مقاومة الانضغاط ولا يستخدم لتحديد نجاح او فشل الخرسانة وهناك العديد من المعادلات لاحتساب مقاومة الانضغاط من نتائج فحص المطرقة وهي متباينة من بلد لاخر ولا يفضل استخدام الجداول المرافقة للجهاز لانها وضعت اعتمادا على خرسانة البلد المصنع للجهاز و انتم تعلمون ان الخرسانة تتغير صفاتها بتغير المواد الداخلة في تركيبها لذلك يفضل عمل معادلات خاصة بكل بلد او منطقة وذلك بصب مكعبات خرسانية حسب المواصفات و نجري عليها فحص المطرقة و كذلك فحص قوة كسر المكعبات و نرسم العلاقة بين الفحصين رقم الارتداد ومقاومة الانضغاط لنحصل على جدول او معادلة اكثر مصداقية



مظبوط يا باشمهندس لان قيمة سرعة الارتداد مرتبطه بقوة الخرسانه ومرونة الماده المصنوع منها الجزؤ المرتد والعلاقه دي بتتحدد طبقا للتجربة وبتكون مرسومه في صورة منحنيات علي الجهاز بحيث ان كل قيمه ارتداد تعرف منها قوة الخرسانه طبقا لتلك العلاقه المبنيه علي التجربه - والمطلوب هو التاكد من توافق تلك المنحنيات مع خرسانه معروف اجهادها مسبقا - لان من الوارد ان تكون الجداول الاكثر مصداقيه الناتجه من العلاقه بين الفحصين تؤيد ما هو موجود مع الجهاز 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## العقيدالمهندس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شرح مفيد للتجربة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خادم والديه (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور جدااااااااااا


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (22 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو الفرج (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع المثار فعلا مهم جداً
وأنا أريد أن أبين بعض النقاط المهمة التي أرغب من الأخوة الأفاضل التفاعل معها لأنها علي ما أظن من الأمور التي تساعد علي رفع أداء المشروعات بصفة عامة وتضغي قيمة كبيرة للمهندس الذي يقوم بممارستها وسوف أقوم بتليخيص الموضوع في نقاط

1) التوصيف العلمي لإختبار شميدت وباقي الإختبارات الشبيهة (ultrasonic pulse velocity, pullout, break off) هو in place test وليس non destructive test لأن بعضها يكون متلفاً ولو بشكل جزئي وهذا هو الأسلوب الحديث في توصيفها

2)هذه الإختبارات كلها تعتبر (بنسب متفاوتة أيضا من الدقة) qualitative test وليس quntitative test أي أنها تعطي وسيلة للمقارنة بين شيئين وليس لمعرفة القيمة الحقيقية للمقاومة لأي منها وعلي هذا فليس من الحصافة ولا من الحنكة الهندسية إستخدامها للتحقق من مقاومة منشأ خرساني سواء كان منشأ قديم أو حديث تحت الإنشاء

3) أحدث أسلوب ظهر في التسعينات من القرن المنصرم للإستفدة من هذه الإختبارات هو ما ورد في ACI 228.1 R-95 ويمكن تلخيصه في التالي

يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم.. اللي اعرفه عن مطرقة شميث .. يعطي هذا الجهاز مقاومة الخرسانة لسمك 5 سم فقط ونتائجة تقريبية حيث نسبة الخطأ به تصل الى 30% ويعتبر هذا الفحص من الفحوصات اللا إتلافية حيث يعطي هذا الفحص فكرة عامة وتقريبية عن مقاومة الخرسانة .. 
فحص Ultrasonic هو ادق من فحص مطرقة شميث وايضا يعتبر من الفحوصات اللا اتلافية, حيث نسبة الخطأ فيه تصل الى 10 %
فحص الكور هو الأدق في الفحوصات لكنه مكلف ويعتبر من الفحوصات الإتلافية


----------



## osamaalgaw (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهعندى مطرقة شميدت ولاكن لا اعرف شيء عن طريقة التشغيل وكيفية اخد القراءة وتحويلها الى مقاومة الضغط ارجو المساعدة بهدا الخصوص وشكراز


----------



## iraqiciveng (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك ياخي عى هذا الموضوع الجيد لكن نحن نريد محاظرات كاملة حول طريقة الفحص والجهاز وفائدة الفحص ودقته ولك كل الشكر


----------



## iraqiciveng (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك ياخي عى هذا الموضوع الجيد لكن نحن نريد محاظرات كاملة حول طريقة الفحص والجهاز وفائدة الفحص ودقته ولك كل الشكر


----------



## محمودشمس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اوافق المهندس (سالدان) والف شكر علي هذا التقرير 
اضافة لو المطرقة تعطي نتائج سطحه مكانت تتغير عند الاسياخ الحديد


----------



## خالد قدورة (28 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks a lot for this valuable information


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ياباشمهندسين اختبار مطرقه شميدت في الحقيقه يقيس صلاده السطح وليست المقاومه ممكن تجربوها علي سطحين من نفس الخرسانه احدهما خشن والاخر املس ستجدون الفرق واضح جداااااااااااااااااااا الرجاء عدم استخدامها في قياس مقاومه الخرسانه وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وليد خالد الهيتي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز يستعمل فحص المطرقة كدليل استرشادي مع فحاللباب الخرساني او فحص الأمواج فوق الصوتية ومن خلال تجربتي لأكثر من عشرين عام في المشاريع فأن استخدام المطرقة فقط لتديد المنطقة التي سيتم أخذ اللباب لها ولتجنب الفجوات والمناطق الضعيفة جدا كما اننا نوصي في الفترة الأخيرة بأستخدام فحص الأمواج فوق الصوتية كونه من الفحوصات اللااتلافية المعتمدة ونفضله على فحص اللباب وذلك لعدم ضمان تشوش العينة أو قطع حديد التسليح فتترك كخيار ثاني بعد الأمواج الصوتية في حالة عدم توفر هذه التقنية وشكرا.


----------



## adel rabie (22 أكتوبر 2009)

هذا الجهاز لايمكن ان يستخدم للحكم على قبول الخرسانة من عدمه.


----------



## moka1 (4 مارس 2010)

هل احد يعرف اين يباع جهاز شميدت وما هى الماركة الجيدة و سعرة كام


----------



## raed wageeh (28 يوليو 2010)

*تمام*

yes


----------



## حسين الصغير (10 سبتمبر 2010)

فى رايى ان اختبار شميدت همر ما هو الا دليل على الاماكن التى سوف يتم عليها تطبيق core test


----------



## n.majar (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد السماح من الأخوة يجب إضافة فيما يتعلق بجهاز السيكلومتر (مطرقة شميدت) وهو بعد حساب متوسط القراءات و مراعاة الإنحراف للقراءات عن المتوسط والمشاراليه من قبل الأخ عبد العزيز الجمل يجب إجراء تصحيح على الرقم النهائي للمتوسط بحيث إذا كانت زاوية الإختبار للأسفل فإن الزاوية (-90) فإن رقم التصحيح يضاف الى المتوسط النهائي والعكس صحيح وإذا كانت زاوية الإختبار (0) أي بشكل أفقي فإنه لا تضاف أية قيمة للتصحيح ويجب الإنتباه بأن سماكة العنصر المختبريجب أن تكون أكبر من 10سم



المهندس نضال مجر


----------



## المهندس فراس (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني واخواتي الأعزاء من المعروف انه عند تقييم السلامة الانشائية لبناء منفذ فان المطرقة البيتونية باعتبارها طريقة اختبار غير مخربة تعتبر الأكثر شيوعا واستخداما بين المهندسين .فالمطرقة البيتونية التي تعتمد على مبدأ العلاقة التي تربط مقاومة البيتون الفعلية وقساوته السطحية تعطينا تصورا كما أظن فقط عن طبقة سطحية محدودة السماكة فهي اذا وسيلة استطلاع وليس اكثر فلماذا نعتمدها اذن بالحكم على سلامة العناصر فهي طريقة غير دقيقة ؟؟؟؟وهل صحيح أن ان *العناصر الخاضعة للضغط تعطي قراءات عالية والعناصر المعرضة للشد تعطي قراءات منخفضة؟ وأخيرا من واجبات المهندس ان يعطي تقارير اكثر واقعية ودقة ؟ *


----------



## المهندس الفاحص (15 يونيو 2013)

لا


----------



## مصطفى حسن العراقي (6 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ..
اخوان اني اجريت اختبار شمدت وحصلت على قيم الارتداد لكن لا اعرف ماذا افعل بعد وكيف استخرج قيم مقاومة الضغط الافتراضيه ؟


----------



## مصطفى حسن العراقي (6 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ..
اخوان اني اجريت اختبار شمدت وحصلت على قيم الارتداد لكن لا اعرف ماذا افعل بعد وكيف استخرج قيم مقاومة الضغط الافتراضيه ؟ 
او كيف احصل على الجداول الافتراضيه للجهاز ارجو المساعده؟


----------



## مصطفى حسن العراقي (6 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ..
اخوان اني اجريت اختبار شمدت وحصلت على قيم الارتداد لكن لا اعرف ماذا افعل بعد وكيف استخرج قيم مقاومة الضغط الافتراضيه ؟


----------



## khaledalajali (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مطرقة شميدت تعبر عن المقاومة السطحية للعنصر الخرساني وتوجد بها نسبة خظا من 15-20%
و ينحصر استخدامها لسم منحنى المعايرة مع ما يتم استخراجه من قلوب خرسانة لمعرفة مقاومة باقي العناصر لتى لم يتم اخد كور بها 
ولايمكن اعتماد نتائجها للمقاومة حيث انها ممكن ان تكون احدى ضرباتها على مكان وجود الركام في الخرسانة وبذلك تعطى قيمة كبيرة والله اعلم


----------



## مهندسة ديلارا (20 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Eng.Suhair Jimlan (18 ديسمبر 2014)

ما هو عمر الباطون حتى يتم اجراء فحص المطرقة هل يجوز عمل هذا الفحص قبل عمر 28 يوم


----------

